# fluval fx6 or an Eheim



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Which do you all suggest. I am seriously looking into getting a Fluval FX6 to run on my 100 gallon turtle tank. I've never used the Eheim brand but have heard great things about them.

Which Eheim would be comparable to the Fluval FX6.

What do you all like about the Eheims so much??

Thanks


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I personally like the eheim classic canister filters. They're, easy to setup and maintain. The listed flow rate is measured full of media so you get what you see in the specs. I've used the fluval 405 and I didn't have a problem with it but it was a little bit more troublesome to set up and maintain than my eheims. This is obviously my opinion and I've heard nothing but good things about the fx6.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I may have mentioned this before somewhere...

We switched from a fluval canister to an eheim for the turtles and while we liked the eheim much better, we were never quite happy with cleaning it or the water quality. When we switched to the Aquaclear 500 with double sponges, water quality improved dramatically as cleaning the filter is far far easier than a canister - hence it gets done more often. No more rotten egg smell during egg season!!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I love the AquaClear filters too. The problem is that my AC110 will not hang on the side of my stock tank which is why I am looking into a canister.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I've got an FX6 on my 150 freshwater and absolutely love it......
Does an awesome job. 

Not sure how well it does with turtles though.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Buerkletucson said:


> I've got an FX6 on my 150 freshwater and absolutely love it......
> Does an awesome job.
> 
> Not sure how well it does with turtles though.



Yes, I've heard they are awesome - I've had an FX5 years ago and loved it.

I keep my turtle tank very well maintained so it never gets gunked up so I'm sure the FX6 could handle it. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you guys heard of AquaTop Filters??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You have owned a lesser version.Most of the reviews have only had any "issue" with the lesser models.You asking about the best of the best?If you dont see a future use for stock tank(a bin per say? tell me what the bin is?) I would cut the top edge to make the AQ110 work(as many times as possible{2-3)}).My agri "bins" are in ground so the "structural" edge doesn't matter?They are over 14 years old!I got my 100/120+++{I usaully don't count foutain in the mix 240g?} and they are fine,with "cut out overflows for filtering".
Have you looked at or built a frame for the 100 g tub?
Difference in the world!Both looks(finish out side even with a sheet),And framing around the bin to "secure it" can't hurt.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is a link to the rubbermaid stock tank I bought.

Rubbermaid® Structural Foam Stock Tanks, 100 gal. Capacity - Tractor Supply Co.

I hate to cut into the side of the tank to hold the AC110. I do have a like new C360 canister not being used - maybe I should just use that instead of buying something new.

The tank wont be completely filled up - it should have about 85 gallons in it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have one of those in a garden.I did cut the top to create overflow!
They're great containers.
It never dawned on me about the lower water level?!
Any canister would probly be better than any hob to make the system work.
You change water like a true pro so you'll make this work,buying a new(best of the best) filter is up to you.If you want that much reassurance( I love my pets),then by all means go for the bigest canister(really looks like FX-6) filter you find.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

So, do you think my C360 would not be sufficient enough by itself?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Testing will tell you the real deal.
I wouldn't buy another filter unless you thought it will improve WC.
The end goal is nitrates.as long as everything else says 0 then ?
It would really seem to me water changes are more important with "heavy waste creators" then filter if you get 0 everywhere but nitrAtes.


----------

